# Setting up a wired & wireless network with a Netgear WGR614



## 15smiley (Jul 26, 2005)

Currently I have a wired network set up with a Toshiba cable modem,and a Linksys RT31P2 wired router that I use for my phone service (Vonage), iMac, Xbox, and Tivo. I recently found a great deal on the Netgear WGR614 v6 (Ccity paid me ~$3 to take it home) and got it because it is supposed to be Mac compatible. I need to keep my Linksys in the loop so my phone will work. So, I have 2 questions:

1) How should I link all of this stuff together? (Currently, I'm thinking- modem to linksys, linksys to netgear, netgear to everything else. I will be purchasing AE card and other adapters for my other components after I have this up and running)

2) Where can I find a good setup/configuration guide? Netgear's is pretty bad (virtually no info on Mac setup), and when I tried to set up modem to netgear to iMac, I couldn't move forward because my iMac doesn't have a DNS listed (it is blank and says optional in the settings panel).

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

